# What is the best city to host a major trade show?



## anjellara (Jan 21, 2010)

HI friends
If you were in charge of picking a city for a major trade show, such as the NRA, what city would you choose? Why would you choose that city? How does it meet the needs of the attendees?
Well i will choose Las Vegas!
Plenty of space, hotel rooms, restaurants and entertainment for after hours.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Las Vegas. What more does anyone need to know?


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Major trade shows tend to focus on lower cost (hotels especially) as well as large facilities, good air connections, etc. Cheap rooms are important when the attendees aren't high earners. Giant loading docks are a plus. If attendees can walk somewhere that's a plus. Las Vegas is made for big trade shows. 

For a convention that's more about meetings rather than exhibits (fewer trucks) and where attendees tend to be professionals, the center of a big city is often popular. Organizations go to San Francisco and Seattle and report best-ever attendance because people want to visit these places and are willing to pay higher hotel costs. Convention centers are an easy walk from more than enough hotel rooms.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Look, where are the largest trade fairs today?

Frankfurt, Milan, Las Vegas, Hannover, Dusseldorf, Munich


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

mhays said:


> Major trade shows tend to focus on lower cost (hotels especially) as well as large facilities, good air connections, etc. Cheap rooms are important when the attendees aren't high earners. Giant loading docks are a plus. If attendees can walk somewhere that's a plus. Las Vegas is made for big trade shows.
> 
> For a convention that's more about meetings rather than exhibits (fewer trucks) and where attendees tend to be professionals, the center of a big city is often popular. Organizations go to San Francisco and Seattle and report best-ever attendance because people want to visit these places and are willing to pay higher hotel costs. Convention centers are an easy walk from more than enough hotel rooms.



You forgot about strip clubs. Let's face it, you need plenty of strip clubs to lure trade shows.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

desertpunk said:


> You forgot about strip clubs. Let's face it, you need plenty of strip clubs to lure trade shows.


Frankfurt is perfect, the strip clubs are located only a few hundred meters away from the main station, and the fair is only 1km away from the strip clubs and the station.:lol:


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

anjellara said:


> HI friends
> If you were in charge of picking a city for a major trade show, such as the NRA


NRA as in what? 

National Retailers Association?

National Rifle Association?


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Las Vegas


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Isek said:


> Look, where are the largest trade fairs today?
> 
> Frankfurt, Milan, Las Vegas, Hannover, Dusseldorf, Munich


That's interesting (but not unexpected though): of 6 cities listed, 4 are Germans, which shows how developped the exhibition industry is in that country


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

well I guess LV has the big exhibition centre or when ever it is...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Las Vegas.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Dubai


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> That's interesting (but not unexpected though): of 6 cities listed, 4 are Germans, which shows how developped the exhibition industry is in that country


I would say germany is THE land of world exibitions ! 

Those days there is the Nuremberg Toy Fair, it's the largest in toy and games industry, and the list of world fairs is much longer in germany...


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Hmm.. Let's do a list:

Munich: BAUMA - World's largest fair for construction and mining equipment. It is also the overall biggest fair in the world!
Dusseldorf: MEDICA - World's largest fair for medical equipment
Frankfurt: Buchmesse - World's largest fair for literature
Hanover: CEBIT - World's largest computer fair (Hanover has the largest fair center worldwide)
Hanover: Hannover Messe - World's largest industrial fair (automation, power ect.)
Cologne: Gamescom - World's largest computer game fair
Nuernberg: Spielzeugmesse - World's largest conventional toy fair

OMG. If you google, one may found dozens of othere world's largest fairs like "Boot" in Dusseldorf, "IAA" in Frankfurt, "ITB" Touristic fair in Berlin ect. ect. look there http://www.pfalz.ihk24.de/produktma...termine_und_tickets/Bezug_von_Messekarten.jsp


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

And Leipzig is the capital, even when the city was communist, the trade fair continued.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> That's interesting (but not unexpected though): of 6 cities listed, 4 are Germans, which shows how developped the exhibition industry is in that country


I'm pretty sure that Trade fairs started in Germany and possibly Frankfurt was the first. The trade fair has been going on for some 800years and today it's amongst the largest in the world.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Vegas.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

First of all whats NRA?

A proper large world trade show would probably work best in London or Paris.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Dahlis said:


> First of all whats NRA?
> 
> A proper large world trade show would probably work best in London or Paris.


The NRA was the original organizer of the LeipzigJahrmesse.


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

i would say Frankfurt and Las Vegas!


----------

